# Scientists say play your guitar



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

_"A person experiences flow when they become so absorbed in an enjoyable activity that they lose track of their external surroundings. Previous studies have found that flow is associated with greater well-being in a variety of stressful settings."_









The mental state of flow might protect against harmful effects of quarantine


A survey of over 5,000 people in Chinese cities affected by COVID-19 in early 2020 suggests that people who quarantined for a longer period of time generally experienced poorer well-being--but that experiencing the mental state of flow reduced or eliminated that link. Kate Sweeny and colleagues...



www.eurekalert.org


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Even just listening to music helps--I lose track of time when doing that--although playing guitar can be even more enjoyable & is easier to lose track of time.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm a scientist; play your guitar.


----------

